# Sand Flea Delight



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got done eating some sand fleas and they were damn good.....deep fried and taste like soft shell crab but like eating popcorn...


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

spot tail hunter said:


> Just got done eating some sand fleas and they were damn good.....deep fried and taste like soft shell crab but like eating popcorn...


I saw that on Andrew Zimmerman's show. How did you "clean them" Did you rake up some soft shell ones, or did the frying make the shells tolerable?


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

You gotta be kiddin me! Tasted great huh? I'm not sure I would be willing to try somnething just because Zimmerman ate it. I've seen him eat some awefully foul stuff. Actually just the other day I saw him eating some Nutria (giant rat). I've heard there are some of them out on the islands. Perhaps you can try that next & let us know how it is opcorn:


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Just pulled out the shovel on the back with a twist and the guts came with it....then breaded and fried..


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Way too much good fish out there for me to eat bait!


Dean


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

*you tube*

Next time you should film it and put it on youtube


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I've heard many people say they are excellent fare when cleaned/fried. Don't know why some people would be turned off by them. You all have seen a raw oyster haven't you?


----------

